# Why Don't kindle Readers leave Reviews?



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I have sold thousands of copies of the Kindle edition of my out-of-print novel The Walk







And yet, I've only received 28 reviews. I don't understand why I'm not getting more reviews... positive or negative...after so many sales. I'm curious if other authors have had the same experience with their Kindle titles...and what you think the reasons might be for the unwillingness to leave reviews.

Lee


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Interestingly, yours is one of the few Kindle books that I have reviewed on Amazon. 

I suspect it has nothing to do with being Kindle readers. Most people don't review the books they read.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I went back through my books read vs books reviewed (yeah, I'm a list guy) since Oct. 1 ... out of 45 read, I've reviewed 15 so I'm actually only reviewing 33% of what I read.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

See this is what I like about Kindle boards. I would of never heard of your book I hadn't to see this post. I just purchased it. When I finish reading I promise to write you a review.

I have never written a review of a book I have read. So I will let you be my first


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

LeeGoldberg said:


> I don't understand why I'm not getting more reviews... positive or negative...after so many sales. I'm curious if other authors have had the same experience with their Kindle titles...and what you think the reasons might be for the unwillingness to leave reviews.


I'm wondering right along with you, since I've sold bunches of copies. If readers knew what a huge thrill it is for an author to get a good review, maybe they'd write more of them. 

Edited to note that it probably isn't a matter of 'unwillingness' to leave reviews, but that a well-reasoned review isn't all that easy to write, and takes time away from reading.

CK


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the average percentage is under 1%. I can assure you it's nowhere near 25%, so Geoffrey is a very diligent reviewer.

I've been getting less than 1% of sales as reviews. Of course, maybe it also takes some time. It seems to me that there's about a month delay (on average) from when I make a sale, to when the book is actually read. My sales really kicked up in January, so maybe I'll see the reviews start coming in February?

28 reviews is a pretty healthy number. Most people simply don't take the time to review most books they've read.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

SinCityReader said:


> See this is what I like about Kindle boards. I would of never heard of your book I hadn't to see this post. I just purchased it. When I finish reading I promise to write you a review.
> 
> I have never written a review of a book I have read. So I will let you be my first


You always remember your first .....


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good question and good answers. I was wondering the same, thought maybe it was just me. But I do seem to fit right in the percentages here. Also, one thing I'm realizing as a relatively new Kindle author is that slow and steady is the way.


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

To be totally honest, before I got my Christmas Kindle and found these boards and all the wonderful independent authors, it never occurred to me that anyone would be that interested in my opinion of their work.   Now I know differently


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I suspect that on average Kindle books are less likely to be read in the end than hardcover or paperback books, especially when they're at very low cost, and more likely to be read at a date months after purchase.

There's another thread here in which Kindle owners discuss how many books they've downloaded and it's not uncommon to have hundreds in the queue. 

How many people do you know who buy hundreds of DTBs in a year?


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree, Eric, I think there is a lot of impulse shopping and a lot of stockpiling, especially of the cheaper editions. On the one hand, it's great to get a sale, and people can't get a refund after seven days. On the other hand, it's nice to be read, and people can't get a refund after seven days.

Scott Nicholson
The Red Church


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Several reasons--1. it takes a lot of time 2. I've read many books and thought they were "just ok", I'm not going to leave a bad review unless it is horrible, so the so-so books don't get reviewed. 3. Some books have so many reviews I don't they they "need" another.4. I buy lots of books but only have time to read a small percentage.

I probable will only leave a review of a book I think is AMAZING! because I think a 3 or under rating would hurt the author's sales and I am not going to do that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I've sold a lot of books on Kindle and other eBook formats these past few months but have had no more reviews. I previously had 3 reviews on Lulu and 2 on Amazon - all from early readers of the first edition. One of the reviewers was a former client (personal training) who had already reviewed a training book I produced and kindly read and reviewed the novel. Another was from an old work colleague who found the book via Facebook, and the last was from a critic of sf who was a fan of the cover artist. 

Each review is invaluable but I'm surprised there haven't been more. Since the last review was written I've sold more than 130 copies. Probably, as has already been said, the percentage of readers writing reviews is low (I've only written a couple and I read continuously). Many people downloading the book probably haven't read it yet, and there are those who are too compassionate to write bad or indifferent reviews. 

I did have a few requests for review copies but no reviews have appeared from those sources yet. I guess it all takes time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I write horrible reviews.  I'm afraid I would confuse the future reader.  
But I do love your writing and I'm thoroughly enjoying the Monk books.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I never write reviews. . . . .feels too much like being back in grade school.   I always thought having to do that is what made reading a chore for a lot of kids. . . . . .


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My blog is just book reviews. Sometimes I go back and put the review on Amazon or Audible or wherever I bought the book, but often only when the books are Advance Reader Copies and it was part of the agreement. On the one hand, I think that it shows the power of giving away books to bloggers, because I will always review a book that I agree to review, even if I don't like it, maybe especially if I don't like it. On the other hand, I try to have at least some different content from my blog and the Amazon/Audible/Goodreads/etc review. So it takes more time.

Also Amazon (although not all store sites) always removes your blog link from the review posted on their site. So leaving an amazon review may actually detract from people finding my blog reviews (although I have no real idea if that is true.) I tend to not review books at Amazon if they have more than 20 or so reviews, because I assume no one will ever read my review anyway.

Right now I am reviewing 3 books a week on my blog, about 30% of those are Advance Reader Copies that I get from author or publisher.

My blog by the way (not that you are probably interested) is http://mrshields.com


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it's a combination of huge TBR lists and a lot of Kindle users may not ever actually visit the website where they can leave a review, they just buy books right from their Kindle.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Edited to note that it probably isn't a matter of 'unwillingness' to leave reviews, but that a well-reasoned review isn't all that easy to write, and takes time away from reading.
> 
> CK


It does take time and effort, and the window in which I can write a well thought out review is small. If I wait too long after I've finished the book to write one, I feel like I've forgotten too much. So if I finish a book while I'm on vacation or away from my computer, I'm less likely to get home and write one in time. (I've considered taking notes, but that would feel too much like school.)

I also don't like to write a review if the reviews posted already touch on most of what I'd say. In addition, I'm more likely to write a review on a book with a handful of reviews versus a book with twenty or more.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Derekprior--I checked out your book only to find I already bought it! --so it is on my list. I thought the cover art was AMAZING! and the price super so that's why I bought it. I am halfway done with Mr. Was and I'll put your book in the front of the line.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Lee, I'd be over-the-moon happy with 28 reviews.  And as for selling thousands of copies...why, I'd have a heart attack.  

~Donna~


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Not everyone has the desire to go back and leave the review, consumerism


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know that I'm one who has purchase _The Walk_ but have not yet read it. I tend to purchase indie books right away if the price is right and I liked the sample, but unless I'm in the mood to read it right then it goes onto the TBR pile.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

From what I've read on Kindleboards, a lot of Kindle readers are really into reading fast and as many as possble. Finish one and onto the next. Perhaps they don't want to slow down long enough to write a review, particularly for a book they neither loved or hated.

Debra


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Jean - I hope you enjoy it.

Funnily enough someone posted a review yesterday - but it's on Amazon.uk (where my Lulu print version no longer lists due to Lulu changing their distribution and restricting it to Amazon.com unless you pay an extra fee!) It's odd that (being a UK based writer) my book is more widely available in the States. Potential English readers have to buy from Lulu (too expensive and slow), buy imported US copies from me (too expensive for me), or get a download via Smashwords (Kindle users get charged some sort of international delivery free).

Thank goodness for US readers (and Create Space).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

You have inspired me to post some more Amazon reviews.  (I also updated my signature to show my three most recent blog reviews.)


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

You know you're a writer if...

you are only truly happy when you're writing

sensory experiences become a shifting plane of description (colors begin to take on smells and smells begin to take on colors)

you begin to see beauty in minutae


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I didn't do book reviews before getting my Kindle. I've only done one review since I got it. I left that review because I REALLY loved the book. Also, unlike many people, I do not believe everyone is entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Great question, and one I was wondering about, myself, after seeing my Kindle sales and no change in number of reviews. 

It does seem the books with the most reviews are those that are true classics/literary canon material, or those that have been popularized by film.

(Both of which are examples of the kinds of books that would have had an inordinately high reader volume - due to the length of time of availability or fame - and that probably still had 170 times more readers than the reviews showing up at Amazon.)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> 28 reviews is a pretty healthy number. Most people simply don't take the time to review most books they've read.


I am not a writer, but I read! I am on the Amazon Vine program and I write reviews for all the books I get through Vine. As for the books I buy I will say the higher the number of reviews there already is for the book the less likely I am to write one. I always thought if a book has more than 15-20 I probably wouldn't have anything new to add. Maybe my thinking has been off?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

What is the 'Amazon vine' program?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

911jason said:


> What is the 'Amazon vine' program?


Sorry, I knew what I was thinking *blush*. Amazon sends products to people who are in "the Amazon Vine" program. We review them for Amazon consumers. A buyer is alerted it is a vine review because under the title of the review it has a green statement line that says something like "this review is a vine review" then has a what is this ? Tab that you can click on to get more info on the vine. There are several vine reviews on books. The first to pop to my head is Road Dogs by Elmore Lenord (may have spelled his last name wrong. Sorry time limit on my side right now. But if interested in tbd vine could go to that (paper book) listing on amazon, find one of the green links and get more info.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not very good at getting my point across so I seldom write reviews. When I re-read what I write it sounds so stupid lol. Love to read but have absolutely no talent in writing. Even my emails sound dumb. I did read your book and loved it though. 

Melissa


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not the best writer, hence I have only recently wrote a review. 

I have read hundreds of books via Amazon and wrote my first review for a Kindle book a couple weeks ago. I enjoyed the book so much, I felt I had to let others know. After reading the threads on these boards, I will try to write more. I can understand where an author would want to have reviews of their books. Most authors enjoy both good and bad reviews. It seems the real authors would like to know how they might improve. Its always nice to hear good things about something you poured your heart and soul into.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> I have sold thousands of copies of the Kindle edition of my out-of-print novel The Walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious if Kindle owners write more or less reviews per capita than DTB buyers at Amazon. Should Kindle owners write more reviews than those who read paperbacks? Should an author expect a review by most readers?

just curious.....


----------



## Brad Marlowe (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with some of the other posters that Kindlers tend to be speedy readers and are therefore more likely to hurry on to the next book, rather than to linger over and then review the one they've just finished - unless the book has made a major impression on them (good or bad). But even then, I think our readers just don't understand how vital reviews are to indie authors - unless we remind them. I've sold about 700 copies of my book in the last four months, and I would estimate that three quarters of my 19 reviews have resulted from interactions with readers in forum discussions where they've said something nice about my book and I've asked if they would do me the favor of leaving a review. I feel awfully pushy asking, but it seems to be necessary. Also, some readers have told me that a few of the especially eloquent reviews left by others have intimidated them, and that's why they didn't feel comfortable leaving one. Plus reading - at its best - is an emotional experience, whereas reviewing is an analytical one, so perhaps it's the required shifting of gears that puts people off.









_--replaced image & link with KB image link. Betsy_


----------



## Pat Douglas (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't leave a lot of reviews partly because I don't like the whole system where people vote your reviews up and down. 

I did read your book recently, though, and overall enjoyed it.  If I were reading for a revision, I'd suggest a couple of changes, but for the most part, other reviewers have already done so (I'd eliminate the bridge scene, or change it, and I'd probably want to have you rework the final scene some -- not the part about Buck, though.) 

Overall, you wrote a nice book, that doesn't simply copy others in the genre. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

What a fascinating discussion! I'm so glad that I asked the question...

Lee


----------



## kete (Oct 27, 2009)

Uh oh, do I detect the faintest hint of sarcasm, Lee?  ;-)

What y'all don't seem to realize - Lee's not an indie writer. He's a pro and has the contracts to prove it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

kete said:


> Uh oh, do I detect the faintest hint of sarcasm, Lee? ;-)
> 
> What y'all don't seem to realize - Lee's not an indie writer. He's a pro and has the contracts to prove it.


Ok, now I'm not very good with seeing sarcasm in font, but are you attempting sarcasm Kete? Because I don't read in the bazaar often, but even I know that  . But (sometimes) he is funny, and we like him


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I review almost every book I read. I'm also in the Amazon Vine program and I review all of those. But I am slower to review Kindle books, because I've got them stockpiled, so I may not read a book for several months after I buy it. I also don't like to be unkind to authors. If I can't give a book at least 4 stars, I won't review it. The exception to this is Amazon Vine. I've given a few of the Vine books less than 4 stars, but tried to make the review as nice as I could considering I didn't like the books that much.

As an author myself, I value reviews very much and always appreciate when a reader takes the time to express an opinion on my books.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

kete said:


> Uh oh, do I detect the faintest hint of sarcasm, Lee? ;-)
> 
> What y'all don't seem to realize - Lee's not an indie writer. He's a pro and has the contracts to prove it.


No, Kete, your sarcasm detector is out-of-whack. I meant what I said, this discussion has been very interesting and I've appreciated all the feedback.

You're right about one thing, though, I am a professional writer. Thanks a lot for outing me and revealing the deep, dark secret that I've tried so hard to hide with my blog, my website, my Facebook page, my Twitter page, all of my TV shows, all of my books (including the one on how to become a successful TV writer), and my posts here about the Kindle editions of my out-of-print, professionally-published books. 

Lee

(PS - That last paragraph was, indeed, sarcastic Kete, in case you were wondering)


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I review almost every book I read. I'm also in the Amazon Vine program and I review all of those. But I am slower to review Kindle books, because I've got them stockpiled, so I may not read a book for several months after I buy it. I also don't like to be unkind to authors. If I can't give a book at least 4 stars, I won't review it. The exception to this is Amazon Vine. I've given a few of the Vine books less than 4 stars, but tried to make the review as nice as I could considering I didn't like the books that much.
> 
> As an author myself, I value reviews very much and always appreciate when a reader takes the time to express an opinion on my books.


I am also in the Vine program and I don't review nearly as much as I should...I've got a backlog of half-a-dozen books I need to leave reviews for. I have no trouble posting a negative review. I call'em as I see'em. That said, some books are so awful I can't summon the energy/enthusiasm to write the bad review...it seems like throwing away good time after bad, so to speak.

Lee


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to agree with those who have said that many Kindle readers have huge to-be-read backlogs.  

Just think, you could have a tsunami of reviews building up out there that will crash over your head down the road.

Did you get this published for the Kindle through the original publisher, or did you recover the rights due to it being out of print and publish it yourself?


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

kete said:


> Uh oh, do I detect the faintest hint of sarcasm, Lee? ;-)
> 
> What y'all don't seem to realize - Lee's not an indie writer. He's a pro and has the contracts to prove it.


Well, that depends. That's why I asked my question above.

By any reasonable definition, anyone who brings something they've written to Kindle directly and sells it for themselves is an "indie", at least for that work. Previous writing credits wouldn't really be relevant. If Stephen King decides to publish a piece to the Kindle and sell it directly, that book would be "indie". Wouldn't it?


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

tbrookside said:


> Did you get this published for the Kindle through the original publisher, or did you recover the rights due to it being out of print and publish it yourself?


All of the books I have published myself on the Kindle are previously published, out-of-print books -- originally published by Pinnacle, Five Star, and St. Martins Press among others -- for which I have received Reversion of Rights letters from the Publishers. That said, all of my current MONK novels and my last DIAGNOSIS MURDER novel are also available on the Kindle through my publishers, Penguin/Putman.

Lee

PS - There is one exception. My novel .357 VIGILANTE #4: KILLSTORM was never published by Pinnacle. They went into Chapter 11 and the manuscript was held up in court for decades. The Kindle edition is the first one anywhere of that book.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Lee,

Thanks for the info.

I'm not trying to downgrade you into the ranks of the self-published or anything. It's just that, as I'm sure you're aware, there's a lot of discussion out there now about whether ebooks will help or hurt "traditional" authors, and it's nice to see a published author getting a real benefit from them. [At least, I'm assuming that being able to generate sales on out-of-print titles has been a real benefit for you.]


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

The only review I care about is "units sold."

If they read your preview and buy your book you are on the right track.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

tbrookside said:


> Lee,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm not trying to downgrade you into the ranks of the self-published or anything. It's just that, as I'm sure you're aware, there's a lot of discussion out there now about whether ebooks will help or hurt "traditional" authors, and it's nice to see a published author getting a real benefit from them. [At least, I'm assuming that being able to generate sales on out-of-print titles has been a real benefit for you.]


It has been a benefit...on my out-of-print work. But I am undecided about the impact ebooks are having on my hardcover sales of my current books. I know I don't like Amazon trying to dictate what publishers can charge for an ebook. I can also see the publisher's argument that ebooks are comparable to a paperback edition. So I can understand the rationale behind delaying an ebook until the hardcover edition has had a chance to play out. As a professional author who make his living from his writing, my best shot at royalty income (and recouping and then exceeding my advance) is from those hardcover sales. Anything that cuts into those sales significantly impacts me. I don't see ebook sales driving hardcover sales. Yes, I get a royalty from ebooks...but its a much, much smaller amount of money than what I get from a hardcover or paperback sale. And I'm not convinced that volume of ebook sales will make up for what I lose in hardcover & paperback royalties.

That said, as a Kindle lover, I enjoy access to current titles for a price significantly less than the hardcover. And I have earned more from Kindle sales of THE WALK than I did from the hardcover edition (but that may be a false indicator...the book came from a small publisher and had a very limited distribution). I have also seen how giving away free editions of an authors book (or selling it for 2 bucks) can introduce hundreds, and arguable thousands, of new readers to his work and can lead to future e-book sales...but does it make up for what's lost in hardcover and paperback royalties? I don't think so...at least not yet.

Like I said, it's a complex issue and I haven't decided yet where I stand on it.

Lee


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I don't usually leave reviews because I am lazy.  It takes a lot of effort for me to write one because words don't come easy for me and if I am writing a review I want it to be well-crafted and accurately say what I mean!  I usually only leave a review if I know (and remember!) it's a kindleboard author or if I have very strong feelings about a book.

OTOH, I *always* put a star by a book on my goodreads account.  If I actually review it on Goodreads then I will copy my star and review to Amazon.

For the most part I would rather spend my time reading a new book than writing a review of the last one.


----------



## Masonity (Oct 20, 2009)

Perhaps you should let your readers know...

In the ebook editions, include a page which asks "When you finish my book, please review it on amazon.com" and set it as the "first page" of the book. Also link Chapter 1 from the index to that page. On the last page, include a "Thank you for reading my book, please review it on amazon.com" at the end too.

It might make a difference?


----------



## HaemishM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd imagine part of the reason people seem so reluctant to post reviews is the time it takes to read a book. I'm a slow reader - I can take two or three months on a particularly long book. By the time they are done, I'm sure most people don't think about trying to find that book's page again and drop a few paragraphs about it. It sure would help self-published authors though. The more reviews a book gets, the more it can show up in searches.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I'm wondering right along with you, since I've sold bunches of copies. If readers knew what a huge thrill it is for an author to get a good review, maybe they'd write more of them.


This is so very true! I LOVE to get a new review!!


----------



## kete (Oct 27, 2009)

Red said:


> Ok, now I'm not very good with seeing sarcasm in font, but are you attempting sarcasm Kete? Because I don't read in the bazaar often, but even I know that  . But (sometimes) he is funny, and we like him


Dang! You got me there, Red. ;-) Pat Douglas wrote something critical about Lee's book, the way one indie writer would criticize another, and Lee said something about the great discussion and how glad he was he asked the question right afterwards. That made me LOL. So I felt the need to emphasize the fact that Lee's a very serious professional. Yes. With contracts and all. *nodnod*


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think leaving reviews is not indicative of Kindle readers. There are many reasons most already discussed here. The thing that always amazes me is that people will write a post in a forum, or a send a fan mail, or discuss at a book club how much the enjoyed Michael's books and yet not post.  People ask me all the time: “what can I do to help Michael”, and the answer is always the same...post a review!  There is no single biggest thing you can do for an author then to get that review count up.  It doesn't have to be a NYT article complete with summary and analysis of good and bad points.  It doesn't even have to be positive I'd rather see a 3-star review that increases a counter than no review.  

The bottom line when a book has less than five reviews the assumption is that it is the author, and their friends/family who have posted and that is it.  The most surprising thing to me is, at least for Michael's books it is the exact opposite.  Not a single relation, or Michael, have a post on Amazon and of the 109 posts only 3 of them are from people we know....well there are quite a few from book clubs he's spoken but although I see them often I would place them in more of an acquaintance category.

So, if you find a writer you like, especially if they are an indie or come from a small press, please post a review. It really helps those “on the fence” to take a chance. The only thing an author ever asks is honesty, you don’t have to sing the praises to the heavens (unless of course you felt that way


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, William. I tagged your book.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My book garnered most of its reviews when I first joined Kindleboards, from the kind folks here.  It's been awhile since any new ones have been posted, so maybe I'm on some of those LONG TBR lists.....


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally received a review at my Smashwords site regarding my latest short story "10:15".  The critic had a couple of less-than-agreeable points, but overall liked it.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I've added your book to my TBR list - it sounds really good!  I'll try to remember to review it - I'll admit I'm not that great about writing reviews, unless the book REALLY spoke to me in some way.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazon has sent me reminders to review both products and sellers re items that I have bought.  I don't think they do that with books either ebooks or dtbs.  I make an effort to leave a review even if it doesn't say much.  The more reviews there are, the better the information is for deciding to buy or not.  Now, I have to agree that there are those who are not happy with reviews that say, "This was a really great book!" and that's it.  I do think that a lot of folks are too lazy to write reviews.  Part of the reason may be that they don't want to take time to write a well-thought-out review, but for me something is better than nothing.  I'm sure that many of us have read reviews, bought the book, and then didn't like it.  I have read a couple of books with 3-4 star ratings that I would rate as 5 stars.  There is one exception I would make to not writing a review, that is if I start a book and just can't get into it.  I haven't been writing reviews for these since I don't want to be unfair to the authors.  Thankfully, there have not been many of such books for me though.FWIW


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, damn, Lee. I dunno why we don't. I have purchased every one of your ebooks, read all but 2, and yet I only reviewed "My Gun Has Bullets".

I know that I should review more books. And I know that it is especially important to review those books of self-published authors who are desperately trying to build a following. No excuses, I just never seem to get around to it.

I need to do a much better job of reviewing. Sigh.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

MikeD,

You've read more of my books that some of my closest relatives! Thank you so much. 

Lee


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

LeeGoldberg said:


> MikeD,
> 
> You've read more of my books that some of my closest relatives! Thank you so much.
> 
> Lee


Only ebooks, now. No paper except for a few Monk books bought as DTBs pre-Kindle. And at least I pimped "Beyond the Beyond" as a "don't miss" in my singular review. 

As for the "Thank you", well, it should be the other way around. Your books are fun and entertaining, so thank you for writing them. In reality, I guess writer and reader are a somewhat symbiotic relationship so thanking each other is appropriate.

I'll try to get around to writing some reviews for you and some of the other self-published folks that I read and like over the next few weeks. Now that football season is over, I might actually get around to doing it. 

See, I could have been writing a review instead of answering this post. I'm so bad...


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I've found a less than 1% rate for readers leaving reviews, and actually four or five of the reviews left for me on Amazon were from readers who emailed me personally to say how much they enjoyed the book, and were kind enough to accept my request that they tell others that fact by leaving a review. One of the contacts said it had never even crossed her mind to leave a review, I imagine because for the majority of large press books a review has little meaning, and the concept of independent authors scouring their pages regularly hoping for a new review is in fact a new phenomenon.

Kindle readers, would it offend you if an author posted a personal note to you, at the end of their kindle edition, asking that you let others know your thoughts about the book by posting a review? Perhaps with a personal request by the author - easily added to a Kindle version since the DTP is so simple to update - a higher percentage would think of leaving a review.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> would it offend you if an author posted a personal note to you, at the end of their kindle edition, asking that you let others know your thoughts about the book by posting a review? Perhaps with a personal request by the author - easily added to a Kindle version since the DTP is so simple to update - a higher percentage would think of leaving a review.


I mean no offense, but I think a request like that at the end of your book would scream "amateur" and "desperate." You won't offend your reader but you'd lose their respect. I would strongly advise against it.

Lee


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Good point, Lee, of course no offense taken!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> Also post tags (or click on existing tags you agree with).
> 
> For authors you enjoy, tag their Amazon pages with categories that you feel apply. This improves their chances in product searches, and will help the book get noticed more often depending on the words customers use in their searches. If you agree with existing tags, all there is to do is check the box next to those you feel apply. Not too much trouble. And if a search term you feel applies is missing, simply enter the word into the box and add it to the rest. This tagging system does wonders to improve the visibility of products to Amazon customers who may otherwise never have known a book existed. Use it to help your favorites authors get noticed more often.


That's a great point, William. I love to see my tags go up, especially the one for humor.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

kete said:


> Dang! You got me there, Red. ;-) Pat Douglas wrote something critical about Lee's book, the way one indie writer would criticize another, and Lee said something about the great discussion and how glad he was he asked the question right afterwards. That made me LOL. So I felt the need to emphasize the fact that Lee's a very serious professional. Yes. With contracts and all. *nodnod*


Well, you know, though, any reviews that aren't glowing (for all kinds of books) will recommend changes. No writer, contracted or not, will please every reader.


----------



## cyberbiker (Apr 1, 2009)

Why don't I leave reviews?

Good question.  

Guess I am a strong believer that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and it their mind, at least, that opinion supersedes mine.  As a result, my opinion doesn't really matter much in the grand scheme of things.  If that is true, I should just keep my opinions to myself.

Being a technical sort, I don't feel that my analysis of literature is very good.  Had a horrible time with English Lit in college.  Never did get a good handle on plot or theme in books.

When I finish a book, I get this overwhelming NEED to figure out what book to read next.  This situation precludes any other activity, including thinking about WHY I liked or didn't like a particular book.

After reading a well crafted story, my own writing abilities pale to nothingness.  Since I couldn't do the book justice in print, it seems better for the author & book if I keep my keyboard quiet.

Since professional reviewers rarely, if ever, reflect my opinion about a book or author, why should my amateur opinions matter to anyone?

I will recommend a good read to friends that have the same sort of likes I do in reading material.  

Bottom Line?

My method of providing feedback to authors is more subtle than plastering my ill crafted words on the Internet.  It involves finding the other material written by the same author and purchasing it.  While this method is anonymous, it seems to be to be the most rewarding kind of feedback.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I have to say, its mostly the big TBR.  To be honest, I've bought your book but I haven't read it yet.  So you don't have my review yet, but you have my money, so thats good!


----------



## HaemishM (Dec 9, 2009)

Cyberbiker, as an author, I can tell you that any review is a good review on Amazon - especially if it's a positive one. For the Amazon reviews, even the one-liner "LOVED IT!" or "HATED IT!" is helpful if you give the book stars. To the customer, the more people who have reviewed it, the better the chance the book isn't just some photocopied screed from a crusty whackjob sitting in a fortified mountain fallout shelter. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but the number of reviews, even one-liners, gives a sheen of respectability to self-published authors that have to fight for every reader they get. 

I'm pleased as punch for any review, good, bad or horrible. The bad ones may be more instructive for authors than good ones - since no one is perfect, the flaws an author can't see in his own work might be corrected by feedback from unhappy readers.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Lee:

I'm only a few months into the publication of my first thriller, but I've certainly noticed the same thing.

I've been pleased by how positive they are and I'm grateful for every one of the eight so far.

Reading down the thread it is interesting that it looks like many readers don't realize how much writers value the feedback.

Greg Smith
Author of Final Price (Now just $1.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/Final-Price-ebook/dp/B002QHV7UM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been mulling this over quite a bit since I found this thread. If I want to support self-published authors, and I do, then I need to do more than just give lip service to the idea. I reviewed "The Walk" today and intend to review a minimum of at least one, and shoot for two, self-published works per month. That may not sound like much, but it is a fairly large representation of those Indie books that I read and a whole lot more than I have ever reviewed before.

Now for a question -
Just as I have found some wonderful new authors, I have found some who need serious work on their craft. Should I post negative reviews? Is it fair to other readers not to?

I don't want to hurt an author who is trying to get a start but reviews can certainly be a two edged sword if written as honestly as the reviewer sees it.

What are your thoughts as a group on the issue?

Edit:
BTW, cyberbiker, that was a great post on why you don't leave reviews. I differ in some ways, but agree in much of what you said. And that is especially true when you talk about how much your opinion really matters and wondering about your ability to analyze. That nails my biggest concerns when considering writing reviews.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow.  It never even occurred to me that a review might be beneficial to the author.  Sorry.  

I read both dtb and ebooks and never have written a review.  One, I don't know how to express my opinion in a review (or forum, for that matter); two, I have always felt that someone else has probably already said everything I'm feeling and anything I add is just redundant; three, I would be afraid that I might offend the author if I didn't like their book.

But after having read this thread, I will definitely make an effort to leave reviews in the future.  Pointers of what makes a good review is appreciated.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Of course, I love great reviews. But if someone reads my book and hates it, I'd like to know that, too. Part of being an author is learning to take criticism and learning from criticism. That being said, there are ways to give negative reviews of a book without attacking the writer or being hostile. I've seen some pretty nasty reviews on Amazon and I don't think those serve a purpose.


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> Support your favorite indie author, by tagging them and reviews--even harsh and truthful--so that we may improve and give readers their dream come true.


Can someone explain tagging to me?


----------



## kete (Oct 27, 2009)

MikeD said:


> Just as I have found some wonderful new authors, I have found some who need serious work on their craft. Should I post negative reviews? Is it fair to other readers not to?


I think if you don't want to create a culture of "scratch my back and I scratch yours" - which may be beneficial to writers, but would not be helpful at all to readers - you should definitely leave a review that gives your honest opinion and if it happens to be negative, so be it!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

KayInFL said:


> Can someone explain tagging to me?


About halfway down each product page is a section called "Tags Customers Associate With This Product." There will probably be several key words listed (like science fiction, romance, self-help, etc.), with check boxes to the left of them. If you agree with the tags, you can check the boxes to add your "vote." You can also add new tags that you think help describe the book.

It's actually very helpful to us. It helps our books show up more often in searches for those key words, and also helps let people know what the book is about. I very much appreciate anyone who takes the time to tag my books.


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> About halfway down each product page is a section called "Tags Customers Associate With This Product." There will probably be several key words listed (like science fiction, romance, self-help, etc.), with check boxes to the left of them. If you agree with the tags, you can check the boxes to add your "vote." You can also add new tags that you think help describe the book.
> 
> It's actually very helpful to us. It helps our books show up more often in searches for those key words, and also helps let people know what the book is about. I very much appreciate anyone who takes the time to tag my books.


Thanks, David. I'm ready to start reviewing and tagging


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I am of two minds about critical reviews.

Because reading a book is so incredibly subjective, commenting and feedback is also subjective. There are obvious, objective comments which can be very helpful to both authors and readers, including flaws like basic spelling, grammar, and punctuation that any book should be free of, and prospective readers would probably like to be warned about (keeping in mind in this international marketplace that there are global variations on spelling which, as a Canadian author, I think sometimes will throw readers). And, notations regarding length (or lack thereof) and explicit content are entirely objective. I appreciate when a review warns me of the frequent use of f-bombs (I personally do not enjoy gratuitous use of profanity in my reading). These are measurable, quantifiable qualities of a book.

When it comes to actual content and reader response, that is where things get a little more muddy for me. One person's drivel is another's joy, and neither person is wrong in their response to the book, because art is in the eye of the beholder. I think it is quite fair to provide the author and prospective reader with an explanation of what did or didn't work for you in the story, I personally find less - anguish, for lack of a better term - in a review which I can attribute to a person's personal interpretation of the book than I do one which just blathers on about how much they hated the book but never give a solid reason why. 

The third area of disparity when reading a book is the purpose of the prose. Some readers are searching for a literary masterpiece, and that is a completely different animal than another reader who wants a thrill, compared to the third reader who wishes an escape. Sometimes all three can be found in one volume, but that is a rarity. And so a fair critique would, I hope, take into account the type of book the author was apparently striving to create since not all authors are looking for the Pulitzer Prize in literature, but simply to entertain. So, identifying that the literary style did not work for the individual reader can be quite helpful for others of the same interests, while simply calling a book terrible does nothing to assist the author in future efforts. I appreciate constructive critical reviews, but find ones which simply dish out insults can ruin my day!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

About tagging -- and getting a little off track here, but this site:

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/

connects us indie authors with other books to be tagged. I've tagged and been tagged by a lot of fellow authors that way.


----------

